# MGF (IGF-1 Ec) receptor



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if IGF-1 and MGF (IGF-1 Ec) bind to the same receptor? And if so in what affinity?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

From what i've read, no MGF receptor has been found at this time and MGF is thought to mediate its efects by utilisation of the IGF receptor.

I have no idea of the binding affinities, aside from the fact that IGF will displace MGF, hence my dislike for use of IGF post work out as this is when natural MGF levels are at their peak.

P.S. none of the above is gospel as I am an uneducated fool, I only knows what I reads


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Cheers for the response,

That's my understanding of it - but it seems rather odd I might be oversimplifying things here but my understanding of a receptor is that it is essentially a switch so how can 2 (slightly) different hormones activate the Sam receptor with a different result?

I have read as much as is available to me and studies would tend to indicate that mgf is more important in terms of muscular growth than igf itself is though apparently igf is first released into the muscle and then at some point through physical exertion is converted into mgf.

Though through my own personal "experience" both peptides carry the same side effects.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I like to think of it terms of androgen receptors, we have no test receptor, tren receptor etc, i blieve it was named the igf receptor prior to the realisation that at least these two peptides require to utilise it at different times.

Mgf is released naturally by our bodies immediately post workout (when muscular damage has taken place) so it makes sense that as far as recovery and repair go MGF would appear to be the bodies natural preference which IMO is vitality important for us to recognise.... If the body wants to utilise mgf post workout then surely this is the ideal time for a supraphyiological dose to coincide with our bodies natural response.

Peptides, IMO, are all about timing, people tend to get one peptide, be it gh, igf, mgf or whatever and run it until they have none left, I personally think it would be more beneficial to run small amounts of each to mimic the bodies natural responses.


----------

